# Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???



## Borstenwurm (14. Mai 2009)

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich im Angelladen die *Penn Slammer* mal in die Hand genommen und war überrascht, welch guten Lauf die Rolle hat. Auch die ruckfrei laufende Frontbremse machte auf den ersten Blick einen anständigen Eindruck!

Frage: 

Würdet ihr diese Rolle zum Meerforellenangeln einsetzen wollen ??? Erfahrungen?

Salzwassertauglichkeit ?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Die Rolle ist sicher bei entsprechender Pflege(immer nach dem Fischen mit Süßwasser spülen und ab und zu fetten),salzwassertauglich.Aber die Rolle ist gebaut für dicke geflochtene
Schnüre und entsprechend schlecht ist die Schnurverlegung bei dünneren Schnüren.
Ich habe meine Slammer von jemanden aus dem Board gekauft,der sie vorher auf Meerforelle gefischt hat mit einer 7kg Geflochtener.
Zunächst habe ich sie so weiter gefischt,wobei ich öfter Abrisse beim Wurf hatte,da sich
die dünne Geflochtene gerne mal bei einem Hänger in die unteren Wicklungen einschnitt
und dann beim nächsten kräftigen Wurf meine Wobbler zum Horizont flogen,allerdings
auf nimmer wiedersehn!
Nun ist eine 18kg Schnur drauf und sie funktioniert perfekt,aber mit son'er Kordel willst
du sicher nicht auf Meerforelle gehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nolfravel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Moin,

Ich kenne 2 die die Rolle fisch(t)en( Jochen und Saza)..Waren wohl zufrieden...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist sicher bei entsprechender Pflege(immer nach dem Fischen mit Süßwasser spülen und ab und zu fetten),salzwassertauglich.Aber die Rolle ist gebaut für dicke geflochtene
> Schnüre und entsprechend schlecht ist die Schnurverlegung bei dünneren Schnüren.
> Ich habe meine Slammer von jemanden aus dem Board gekauft,der sie vorher auf Meerforelle gefischt hat mit einer 7kg Geflochtener.
> Zunächst habe ich sie so weiter gefischt,wobei ich öfter Abrisse beim Wurf hatte,da sich
> ...



Genau das ist das Prob....
Die Schnurwicklung... Die einzige Lösung, die ich sehe, ist evtl. mit Mono zu fischen!?
Andernfalls könnte dich ja auch eine Penn Sargus 3000 beglücken?


----------



## s_rathje (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Guido nimmt mir die Worte aus dem Mund, sehe es genau wie er 
Aber Guido, wie kommt der Sinneswandel von der 4000 auf die 3000? 
Mein Vater fischt die 3000 auf Mefo, ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer einer 40000er.

Die Sargus wäre warscheinlich die Rolle, die du suchst, die Größe ist eig Geschmackssache 
Auch wenn die 4000 mehr Wurfweite bringt, nech Guido


----------



## Borstenwurm (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten !!!#6

Hatte in letzter Zeit heftige Probleme mit meiner 4000er Twin Power mit Kampfbremse. Ist wohl nicht so gut auf Dauer an der Küste geeignet.#d:c

Die Penn Sargus hatte ich auch in der Hand, allerdings hatte mir die Slammer besser gefallen, aber da man bei der Slammer schlecht dünne Geflochtene fische kann, werde ich mich wohl umentscheiden müssen.|rolleyes
​


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Bist du auf Penn festgelegt? Ansonsten fällt einem in der Preiskategorie ganz sicher die Shimano Technium ein. Die gibt es als 3000, aber auch als 4000 und ist für Geflecht ganz sicher besser geeignet als die Penn.


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Bin nicht auf Penn festgelegt, wollte nur mal eine andere Firma ausprobieren !!!|kopfkrat

Die Technium wäre vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert. #6

Auf Dauer müssen die Kampfbremsrollen wohl bei mir die Segel streichen !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Nicht vergessen, eine Technium FB 3000 ist mit angegebenen 270g rund 100g leichter als deine TP Heckbremse in Gr.4000, die RA trägt bei mir 370-380g auf die Waage. Und eben die bescheuert zu wartende Heckmimik. 
Das merkst Du unter Umständen schon sehr positiv! #6

Falls es die nicht sein soll, wäre mein Salzwassertip für feine Geflechte die Ryobi Excia MX 3000. 
Hier z.B. steht einiges samt Bilder. http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=147 
Da bekommst Du wirklich was excellent wickelndes fürs Geld - schneller Wormschaft mit gleichmäßiger starker Kreuzung, Gehäuseteile und Rotor aus Metall, WS-Antrieb wie bei Stradic mit Kunststoffzwischenrad, und das wartungsfreundlichste Schnurlaufröllchen: Klick+Dreh mit einer Münze (allerdings Linksgewinde!), einmal abgesprüht mit Sprühöl, weils ein Kompletteinschub ist, und wieder rein. Für jemanden, der ungerne viel bastelt, aber in der Lage ist diese Minimalwartung zu tun, eine ideale ewig währende Konstruktion.

Irgendwie ist Ryobi und gerade auch dieses Modell in DE nur noch sehr bescheiden vertreten. Letzlich hängt eine gute langfristig positive Entscheidung auch von dem "Werkstattpersonal" ab - was man sozusagen mitkauft.


----------



## saza (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Moin,
ich fische die 260 Slammer und bin mit 10er F-line drauf bestens zufrieden. Die beschriebenen Probleme hab ich nicht. Verlegt sauber die 10er Schnur. 
Flotten Gruß Saza


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Moins,

also ich fische auch zwei Slammer (260+360) im Salzwasser und benutze sie sowohl zum Pilken wie auch Mefoangeln. Funktioniert bestens und die Probleme mit der Schnurwicklung sind glaub ich nur irgendwo abgelesen. Habe insgesamt vier Spulen mit je 2x PowerPro 0,10+0,15, TUF 0,12`?und whiplash 0,10 und auf keiner Probleme mit der Schnurwicklung. Allerdings lasse ich neue geflochtene Leine immer wenn ich auf dem Kutter bin beim Ausfahren komplett hinten raus (mit 100gr Pilker) und wickle sie dann wieder auf. Das hilft gegen Drall und die Wicklung ist perfekt. Einziges Problem ich muss immer Kutter fahren, wenn ich neue Leine haben will|rolleyes, aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby.


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

jaja, die gute Excia. Kennt kaum jemand, ist aber eine richtig gute Rolle. Habe zwei davon im Einsatz (einer 3000er und eine 2000er) und bin mit beiden bestens zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Bin nicht auf Penn festgelegt, wollte nur mal eine andere Firma ausprobieren !!!|kopfkrat
> 
> Die Technium wäre vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert. #6
> 
> Auf Dauer müssen die Kampfbremsrollen wohl bei mir die Segel streichen !!!



Mal wieder jede Menge Küstenprofis hier unterwegs. 

Ich denke, dass die Kampfbremse problematisch ist. Wenn du nicht so der Pflege-, Abspül-, Heititeityp bist, dann bist du mit der Technium gut bedient. Welche Größe suchst du eigentlich? 2500 oder 4000? Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Ist ja auch ein Kiterium. Soll die Rolle auch zum Pilken verwendet werden oder Beach only?


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Gerade durch das Abspülen nach dem Fischen kommt es bei meiner Twinpower zu extremen Laufgeräuschen und einer Schwergängigkeit im Getriebe. Ein Nachölen bringt nur vorrübergehende Linderung. Habe komischerweise mit der 4000er Exage (kampfbremse) kaum Probleme an der Küste.
Hatte vorher ein 2500er Super GTM, welche ich an der Küste zersägt habe.

Eine 2500er ist mir gerade für das Donnern von schweren Snaps und Gnos zu leicht, es sollte schon eine 4000er sein. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt so bei um die 100 Eus. Die Rolle soll nicht zum Pilken verwendet werden, ausschliesslich zum Meerforellenangeln.

Wenn ich mir die vorgehenden Beiträge durchlese, könnte ich mich vielleicht doch noch für die Slammer entscheiden und wenn sie zum Meerforellenangeln nichts taugt, dann kann ich sie ja immer noch zum Pilken benutzen.


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Moin,

Wenns nicht umbedingt die Slammer sein soll, würde ich wie Sundvogel auch die Technium empfehlen..Habe die 4000...
Sie läuft noch wie neu, Trotz Woche an der Küste dauer-Spinnen^^...Pfigsten kommt sie wieder zum Einsatz ;-))

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Ich würde dir die Technium dann sehr ans Herz legen, allerdings ist sie zum Pilken definitiv nix. Sie hat ne Steckkurbel und die dürfte recht schnell beim pilken ausleiern.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

aber die sargus geht für meerforelle klar? mit einer 0,23 stroft gtm?


----------

